# Application Mesures introuvable sur iPhone 8



## ubuubu (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, suite à une récente mise à jour en iOS 14.4.2,  j'ai bien l'application Boussole mais la fonction Niveau n'apparait plus !

Or, je n'arrive pas à retrouver sur AppStore ou iTunes Store l'application Mesures qui combine les deux.

Avez vous une idée de la solution ?

Merci à tous.

Hubert


----------



## MrTom (25 Avril 2021)

Hello,

La voici : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/mesure/id1383426740


----------

